# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Leah Patterson (Ada Nicodemou)

## Abigail

We are hearing whispers that a new love interest is on the horizon for Summer Bay's salad-tong wielding Leah Patterson-Baker!

The lonely widow, whose past relationships seem to have been doomed to failure, will finally find another long-term boyfriend in the form of a new character in early 2010 - which in turn will bring a strong presence of Leah in the stories for the first part of the year. 

It is hoped that the new relationship will prove to be a popular pairing with Home and Away viewers.

----------


## Abbie

Doesnt she always seem to get a new romance, well in the past its thought she might but then didnt

----------


## Abigail

Yeah but they either get killed or go to jail.

----------


## Abbie

Yeah lol, she sounds like a curse

----------


## Perdita

So if they hope the romance gets viewers' approval, I hope they let them stay together and not split them up again after a short while  :Smile:

----------


## lizann

I'm guessing its Robertson or Miles 

I liked Leah with Roman its a shame he is prison now

----------


## Perdita

I would like it to be Miles, they nearly got together before   Spoiler:    and she might help him cope with life without Kirsty.

----------


## sarky6

> will finally find another long-term boyfriend in the form of a *new* character in early 2010


Surely it can't be Robertson or Miles then??

----------


## tammyy2j

Who is it?

----------


## Perdita

Probably have to wait until early 2010 to find out

----------


## lizann

Home and Away star Ada Nicodemou has expressed delight over her character's new romance storyline.

Fans will soon see Nicodemou's alter ego Leah Patterson-Baker falling in love with new arrival Elijah Johnson, played by Water Rats actor Jay Laga'aia.

Nicodemou told Sunrise: "There's a whole lot of love in the Bay and I get a love interest. It's nice and it's really fun and happy and comedy - a lot of warm and fuzzy moments.

"And it's Jay Laga'aia and I'm loving working with him as well. It's all happy times ahead. We're moving away from the darker storylines into lighter stuff."

Home and Away's leading producer Cameron Welsh recently revealed that romance plots would be one main focus on the soap this year.

His comments came after the show's long-standing actor Ray Meagher argued that Summer Bay had seen "too many guns and balaclavas and bank robberies and that sort of thing".

----------


## lizann

^ this is him

----------

Dazzle (17-02-2010)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Ada Nicodemou has admitted that she would like Leah Patterson-Baker to show an "evil" side in the future.

The actress, who has played the devoted mum since 2000, told RTÃ Guide that she would like a break from playing Leah as a good guy in Summer Bay.

"I'd like her to have a nervous breakdown and come back as evil Leah for a few episodes," Nicodemou explained.

"I do like playing bad characters and I feel like I haven't played one for a long time, so I think it would be a lot of fun."

Nicodemou also confirmed that she wants a happy outcome for Leah's romantic storyline with Miles Copeland, played by Josh Quong Tart.

"I hope she finds happiness with Miles. I think they are very well suited," she said. "They have been great friends for a long time and I think it's a great start to a relationship."

In January, show bosses tipped 2011 to be the year where Leah would find "ultimate happiness".

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Ada Nicodemou has divulged that her character Leah tries online dating.

Nicodemou teased to TV Week that the date, encouraged by Roo (Georgie Parker), is "really embarrassing" after she gets drunk in Angelo's.

"She goes out on a date, and - of course - she's at Angelo's - and she starts drinking because she's so bored," she explained.

"Her date has his own issues, and before she knows it, she's drunk - it happens sometimes when you're a bit emotional and you haven't eaten properly.

"It's quite an embarrassing storyline - the whole episode is really embarrassing and you feel for Leah. It's quite funny, as Leah is such a good person who very rarely lets her hair down and is not usually out of control like this."

Recalling how the situation arises, the actress added: "It's not like Leah really wants it to happen either, because Charlie (Esther Anderson) was her best friend, so she doesn't want to be feeling like this. Brax isn't interested. so everything about this is wrong.

"Roo knows about Leah's feelings towards Brax and encourages her to try online dating. It's all just a bit of fun."

In recent weeks, Leah has begun to fall for Brax, whose lover Charlie recently lost her life in tragic circumstances.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Ada Nicodemou has revealed details of how Leah Patterson-Baker's new romance plot begins.

Leah is to catch the eye of Summer Bay newcomer Jamie in an upcoming episode of the soap, kicking off a new storyline for the pair.

When Leah heads out to a fundraising event with Natalie and Marilyn, her friends try to interfere in her love life by approaching Jamie and urging him to ask her out.

Not long afterwards, Jamie approaches Leah and the pair end up sharing a kiss after hitting it off.

Nicodemou told TV Week: "I think we can all agree Leah has not had great luck in the romance department. But she hasn't been sitting waiting for another man to come into her life. Any potential partner would need to fit into a family unit, because her relationship with VJ comes first.

"Her last crush on Brax was a bit humiliating for Leah, but she has a full life with the Diner and her son and friends, so she hasn't been actively seeking a partner."

On the interference of Natalie and Marilyn, the actress continued: "It's very embarrassing for Leah, but all you can do is play along in that moment. The night ends up bringing something quite unexpected for Leah. I can say this won't be the last time we see Leah with Jamie."

Jamie is played by actor Hugo Johnstone-Burt, who has previously appeared in Cloudstreet and Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries.

However, as Johnstone-Burt described his Summer Bay character as a "super-creepy stalker guy" earlier this year, fans may wonder if Leah's new romance could take an unwelcome turn.

Home and Away airs Leah and Jamie's kiss next week on Network Seven in Australia, and in December on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------

Dazzle (08-10-2012), lizann (08-10-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Ada Nicodemou has revealed that her character Leah Patterson-Baker feels "uncomfortable" when her new love interest starts to come on too strong.

Leah has a fresh romance storyline on the way as she grows close to Summer Bay newcomer Jamie in upcoming episodes of the soap.

Jamie, played by Hugo Johnstone-Burt, meets Leah at a fundraising event - and things go well when the pair head out for an official date the following week.



However, Jamie is so smitten that he later bombards Leah with gifts, leaving her questioning whether she should see him again.

Nicodemou told TV Week: "Jamie sends Leah flowers to the Diner, then slowly starts showering her with expensive gifts throughout the day.

"She's convinced that him sending her the flowers means it may be over. However, when he starts sending more gifts, it makes her feel uncomfortable."

Leah eventually decides to keep an open mind when it comes to Jamie, even when he insists that they go for a second date that night.

Nicodemou added: "He's very interested in Leah at this stage and already wanting to organise another date. I think it's been a while since Leah has been in the dating game, so she's slowly getting into the swing of things."

Johnstone-Burt has previously described Jamie as a "super-creepy stalker guy", hinting that the situation could become sinister for Leah in the coming weeks.

Home and Away airs these scenes next week on Network Seven in Australia, and in January on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Leah Patterson-Baker is left terrified as Jamie Sharpe remains obsessed with her.

Jamie's interest in Leah (Ada Nicodemou) escalates in upcoming episodes as he breaks into her house in the middle of the night to watch her sleep. Leah has no idea of what Jamie has been up to until the next day, when he texts her a photo of her sleeping.

When the police seem reluctant to help Leah, her young son VJ decides to take matters into his own hands, angrily confronting Jamie (Hugo Johnstone-Burt) at the beach.

Jamie angrily grabs VJ when the schoolboy insists that his mum isn't interested, but fortunately Leah and Liam arrive on the scene before things turn too nasty.

Feeling totally helpless, Leah decides to flee Summer Bay with VJ for the foreseeable future, hoping that Jamie will be gone by the time they returnâ¦


Â© Channel 5



Â© Channel 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, January 29 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Dazzle (20-01-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Ada Nicodemou has confirmed that she is back at work after taking maternity leave.

Australian viewers saw the actress's character Leah Patterson-Baker leave the bay in November in a desperate bid to escape her stalker Jamie (Hugo Johnstone-Burt), who left her terrified by breaking into her home and scaring her son VJ. 

In real life, Nicodemou took time away from Home and Away after giving birth to her baby boy Johnas in August 2012.

However, Nicodemou has revealed that whilst she is pleased to be back on the soap, it is hard juggling motherhood with the long working hours.

"It's hard, I'm not going to lie. I've just gone back to work, so juggling everything and being a new mum to Johnas is really challenging. I'm doing lots of long hours, which can be hard but I'm pleased that I've gone back", she told Woolworths Baby and Toddle Club.

"I always wanted to be a mum but it's meant my life has changed dramatically. I don't have as much time to do things I enjoy."

Nicodemou revealed her pregnancy news in February following a course of IVF treatment.

----------

Dazzle (15-03-2013), tammyy2j (15-03-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away favourite Leah Patterson-Baker will struggle with anxiety when she returns to Summer Bay.

Leah fled from the Bay in terror when she was being stalked by creepy Jamie Sharpe a few months ago. However, she finally comes out of hiding in an episode due to air next week in Australia.

Although Leah no longer needs to worry about Jamie, it quickly becomes clear that she is still haunted by memories of her ordeal.

Leah even becomes distrustful of new housemate Zac McGuire (Charlie Clausen), fearing that his shady past could spell trouble.

Ada Nicodemou, who plays Leah, told TV Week: "Leah is happy to see everyone. But she is starting to feel quite anxious about being back in the Bay, what with all of the problems that Jamie caused.

"She's not herself. She's feeling anxious, scared and quite shaken about the last six months, including her quick exit."

Leah feels even worse when she discovers that Jamie's father Adam (Martin Lynes) has been causing havoc in the area.

Nicodemou added: "That sends her into a massive panic. The fact Adam is still around, and that he's Jamie's father [makes her] feel unsafe all of a sudden and her anxiety kicks in."

Leah left screens as Nicodemou was on maternity leave. The actress gave birth to baby boy Johnas in August last year.

----------

Dazzle (10-06-2013)

----------


## alan45

Home and Away's Ada Nicodemou has revealed that she is loving juggling life as a new mum with her role on the soap.

Nicodemou, who gave birth to a baby boy called Johnas in August 2012, returns to Australlian screens this week as her character Leah Patterson-Baker comes out of hiding.


Nicodemou said to The West: "Every working parent understands what it is like. You're always running with a lot of different hats on. So life is crazy at the moment.

"Of course it was tough leaving Johnas for the first time. But to be honest, I am loving being back at work with so many old friends, who have all been so welcoming."

Nicodemou credited her chef husband, Chrys 'Zippo' Xipolitas, with helping her with the transition back to work so soon after Johnas arrived.

She said: "I am so lucky that Chrys is a chef. He can stay home all day while I am on set.

"Home and Away isn't like a normal nine-to-five job. Sometimes it is more like seven in the morning until six at night.

"But, on the other hand, I might go in three or four days a week and then get a couple of days off.

----------


## alan45

Home and Away's Ada Nicodemou has revealed that she is loving juggling life as a new mum with her role on the soap.

Nicodemou, who gave birth to a baby boy called Johnas in August 2012, returns to Australlian screens this week as her character Leah Patterson-Baker comes out of hiding.


Nicodemou said to The West: "Every working parent understands what it is like. You're always running with a lot of different hats on. So life is crazy at the moment.

"Of course it was tough leaving Johnas for the first time. But to be honest, I am loving being back at work with so many old friends, who have all been so welcoming."

Nicodemou credited her chef husband, Chrys 'Zippo' Xipolitas, with helping her with the transition back to work so soon after Johnas arrived.

She said: "I am so lucky that Chrys is a chef. He can stay home all day while I am on set.

"Home and Away isn't like a normal nine-to-five job. Sometimes it is more like seven in the morning until six at night.

"But, on the other hand, I might go in three or four days a week and then get a couple of days off.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Ada Nicodemou has praised her return storyline, which sees Leah Patterson-Baker plan big changes in her life.

Australian viewers have seen Leah return to Summer Bay this week after a few months away. In real life, Nicodemou took maternity leave and welcomed the arrival of her baby boy Johnas in August last year.

With Leah still suffering from anxiety following her ordeal with stalker Jamie Sharpe, she makes a number of resolutions in order to put herself back in control of her life.

Nicodemou told Home and Away's official website: "When Leah returns, she has real troubles finding her place back in the Bay and initially really doesn't know what to do to overcome her anxiety.

"She is not sure whether to redecorate her house or what to do at the Diner, but the real problem is she doesn't have a place to be. That is when she decides to make a complete 360-degree change and just go for it. Now is the time she must do something for herself.

"Her child VJ is now a teenager and developing his own life and is busy at school, but Leah is not feeling fulfilled. She is on her own and searching for something, so she has a shift. For her, she is discovering her passions again and deciding what it is she wants out of life."

She added: "I like playing this storyline as I have had a massive life change as well, so I think both of us are finding ourselves again after big changes."

Home and Away's UK fans will see Leah's return on July 17.

----------

Dazzle (21-06-2013), tammyy2j (05-07-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think once Natalie leaves Leah might get with Zac

----------


## Perdita

It's currently a period of positive changes for Home and Away's Leah Patterson-Baker as she rebuilds her life in Summer Bay following her stalking ordeal with Jamie Sharpe.

In real life, the past 12 months have also opened an exciting new chapter for actress Ada Nicodemou - who plays Leah - as she is now the proud mum of baby boy Johnas.

With Ada currently on a trip to the UK, Digital Spy caught up with her this week for a chat about storylines and all things Leah.

Are you enjoying your trip to the UK with co-star Kate Ritchie?
"It's been great being back in the UK. Last time I was here, I was actually on my honeymoon about seven years ago. That wasn't in London, though, so the last time I was in London was probably about ten years ago. It's lovely to be back and be a bit of a tourist this time around!

"Meeting everyone has been great too. Everyone still seems to love Home and Away and are excited to have us over here. That's really nice."

What do you think of the decision to film some Home and Away episodes in London next month?
"I think it's a great idea, because the UK has always been a massive supporter of the show. It's always nice for fans to see Home and Away filming on their home turf. It also means that fans can be extras in the show, which is lovely. We've been doing a lot of this in Australia, too - travelling around the different states. It's really good for ratings and it's a nice chance to give something back to the fans.

"I can't give away what happens, but I've heard that the storyline for the London episodes is a really, really good one, so I think everyone will enjoy it."

Leah arrives back in the Bay.
Â© Channel 5
Leah with Roo in Home and Away


Leah is one of the characters our readers are always asking to see more of. Are there some big stories ahead for her?
"There isn't any massive stuff at the moment, but I think the producers have been quite nice because I've just had a baby so they've been easing me back into work, which is really lovely. It gives me a good chance to juggle everything!

"One thing that is going on with Leah at the moment is that she has come back to the Bay after the Jamie storyline, and she realises that she's dedicated so much of her life to her son and her friends. That's all been great, but she needs to do something for herself as well. She needs more fulfilment, and as much as she loves the Diner and will always be the owner of it, she wants to be doing something else.

"Leah has always had a passion for helping people, so she decides to study youth work and starts working at the school. That's been a really interesting shift for the character, because I feel that both Leah and me are at parallels at the moment. We're both finding our way - me as a new mum, and Leah with a new career."

Leah's also had some new arrivals to deal with, now that Zac and his family are in the show!
"It's funny, as when I first started back after having six months off, I didn't know anyone in my house! (Laughs.) I had to get to know all of these new characters. 

"Leah was initially quite standoffish with the character of Zac, as she didn't quite know how to take him. Now they've become really good mates and I'm getting a lot of comments on Twitter from people who are wondering whether Zac and Leah are going to get together. I didn't even think of that when we were filming those scenes, but so many people want to see it! It's not happening anytime soon that I know of, but the reaction is really unexpected."

Would you like Leah to have a new romance?
"I think so! I know a lot of the fans want that. It's the one question I always get asked, because people feel sorry for Leah and they want to see her happy. I certainly do too, as it's nice seeing people in love. Leah's had some hard times, so it'd be nice to see her have a bit of loving!"

Irene, Roo and Leah find Eddie's profile on a dating website.
Â© Channel 5
Irene, Leah and Roo


You've been on the show since 2000. What is it that has kept you with Home and Away for so long?
"I feel that I'm challenged all the time and I work with lovely people. I'm just never bored. There's never a day where I rock up to work and think, 'Oh, I really don't want to be here today'. Also, the producers allow us to do other things outside of Home and Away, which keeps us interested. I've been doing a lot of presenting recently, and that's been really fun.

"Home and Away really is a family. A lot of the crew are the same people who were there when I first started on the show. They're a really good bunch of people."

Would you like VJ to have more to do on screen?
"Well, the funny thing is that I went away and Felix who plays VJ was still a little boy. I came back six months later and he'd shot up! He's taller than me, although that isn't hard! (Laughs.) Felix has turned into a young man and I was thinking, 'When did this happen?!' There's a lot coming up with VJ and Jett where they're causing mayhem in the Bay. It's nice to see Felix having his own storylines rather than just with Leah all of the time."

Has being a mum in real life affected the way you portray Leah as a mother on the show?
"I think Leah has always been maternal anyway. That probably comes from me, because I've always been a maternal person. I'm always one to mother the young kids on set, give them advice and look out for them. But I think motherhood has changed me more in real life because I'm usually such a perfectionist and super-organised, and now I've had to let go of some of that. Now sometimes 'near enough' is good enough!"

Leah isn't impressed when she learns VJ wants to join the River Boys.
Â© Channel 5
Leah and VJ


A lot of Home and Away stars have gone on to make it big in the US. Are you still in touch with any of them - in particular Ryan Kwanten who played Leah's husband Vinnie?
"Ryan and I kept in contact for a while, but I actually haven't seen him for about three or four years. We went out for dinner but we're both terrible at keeping in contact, but next time he's in town, we'll definitely catch up! I'm so proud of him and Chris Hemsworth. Chris is another one who I keep in contact with every now and again.

"During this trip to the UK, I was actually walking through Leicester Square and Chris's face was there promoting Rush. I wanted to stop and take a photo! It's so nice when good things happen to good people. Chris is such a good guy and he hasn't changed at all - he's still so down-to-earth."

With Steve Peacocke (Brax) doing a film in the US, are you expecting him to be the next big star?
"I think he will be, and I've thought that from day one. It's funny, as Steve Peacocke reminds me a lot of Ryan Kwanten when it comes to his level of acting ability. When I worked with Ryan, I didn't have to act - I just reacted because he's such an amazing actor. Steve was also like that when I worked closely with him a while ago. I loved working with him and I'd like us to do more scenes together."

Leah often stays away from the guns and gangster element of the show. Do you prefer it that way?
"It's not necessarily that I prefer it that way as I do like high drama, but I think Leah is not that type of character. She's not going to get involved with crime, so the writers stay true to the character in that respect. I always describe Leah as quite a moral character on the show. As a viewer, you know how you feel on a topic when you listen to Leah's opinion! She's always quite reasonable and fair.

"I just can't imagine Leah getting together with a Braxton! She's a mother before anything else, so she wouldn't do that to VJ as she doesn't want him to have a bad role model in his life."

----------

Dazzle (18-09-2013), tammyy2j (18-09-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away bosses are lining up a new romance storyline for Leah Patterson-Baker, Digital Spy can reveal.

Ada Nicodemou, who plays the popular character, has recently been filming scenes which see Leah begin to find happiness with a new man.

Speaking about Leah's future, Nicodemou told Digital Spy: "There will be some romance eventually! We film quite far in advance, but there are definitely some love scenes and stories coming up. It's really nice to see Leah finally happy."

Asked whether Leah has found the right guy this time, the actress laughed: "Oh, I hope so! She is so unlucky in love and we all joke on set that Leah is the black widow! When any actor comes in and is cast opposite me, we feel sorry for them because we know something bad is going to happen to them! 

"I hope this time around this doesn't happen, but I can't guarantee that! I'm not sure what happens yet as we've only just started filming it."

There are also more interesting times ahead for Leah's family life as Digital Spy can also confirm that the role of her son VJ has been recast.

Felix Dean finished filming at the show earlier this year and a new actor has now been recruited to take over the part.

Leah isn't impressed when she learns VJ wants to join the River Boys.
Â© Channel 5
Leah and VJ

Nicodemou explained: "Felix has been on the show for years and I've seen him grow up. I'm quite close to him and he comes over for dinner with his real-life mum. It was sad to see him go, but I will still see him anyway. 

"We've got a new bloke, Matt, who's started in the role. He is really lovely and eager. I think he's going to be really, really popular as well.

"VJ does leave the screens for a while and then he comes back definitely grown up! He's quite a big boy now, as physically they wanted him to grow up a bit and look a little bit older."

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away bosses are lining up a new romance storyline for Leah Patterson-Baker, Digital Spy can reveal.

Ada Nicodemou, who plays the popular character, has recently been filming scenes which see Leah begin to find happiness with a new man.

Speaking about Leah's future, Nicodemou told Digital Spy: "There will be some romance eventually! We film quite far in advance, but there are definitely some love scenes and stories coming up. It's really nice to see Leah finally happy."

Asked whether Leah has found the right guy this time, the actress laughed: "Oh, I hope so! She is so unlucky in love and we all joke on set that Leah is the black widow! When any actor comes in and is cast opposite me, we feel sorry for them because we know something bad is going to happen to them! 

"I hope this time around this doesn't happen, but I can't guarantee that! I'm not sure what happens yet as we've only just started filming it."

There are also more interesting times ahead for Leah's family life as Digital Spy can also confirm that the role of her son VJ has been recast.

Felix Dean finished filming at the show earlier this year and a new actor has now been recruited to take over the part.

Leah isn't impressed when she learns VJ wants to join the River Boys.
Â© Channel 5
Leah and VJ

Nicodemou explained: "Felix has been on the show for years and I've seen him grow up. I'm quite close to him and he comes over for dinner with his real-life mum. It was sad to see him go, but I will still see him anyway. 

"We've got a new bloke, Matt, who's started in the role. He is really lovely and eager. I think he's going to be really, really popular as well.

"VJ does leave the screens for a while and then he comes back definitely grown up! He's quite a big boy now, as physically they wanted him to grow up a bit and look a little bit older."

----------

TaintedLove (29-05-2014), tammyy2j (29-05-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Ada Nicodemou has hinted that she has another dramatic exit storyline on the way.

The actress, who plays Leah Patterson-Baker, will be taking maternity leave again later this year as she is currently pregnant with her second child.

When Nicodemou took time out for the arrival of her first baby Johnas, viewers saw Leah flee Summer Bay as she was being stalked by Jamie Sharpe.

Speaking to Digital Spy about Leah's next on-screen break, Nicodemou explained: "I've only just found out how they're writing me out, but obviously I can't give anything away. 

"I originally wanted them to write in the pregnancy, but they have decided not to do that - so we are hiding the bump this time round as well. But at least there's a storyline around her leaving - and it's definitely quite a big storyline again!"

Discussing her joy at falling pregnant again, Nicodemou continued: "I'm really excited for Johnas to have a little brother or sister and for us to be a complete family. It's a really nice time and I feel really blessed to be pregnant again. 

"I think you're blessed every day to have a child in your life. My son is just amazing, he's gorgeous and I love spending time with him. You can't imagine loving someone else just as much, but like my husband says, you just grow another heart. I'm really looking forward to it."

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Leah Patterson-Baker will come to blows with friend Nate Cooper about his former wife Sophie in an upcoming storyline.

The fallout comes after Leah (Ada Nicodemou) becomes increasingly suspicious of Sophie's motives for reconciling with Nate (Kyle Pryor) and lets her feelings known to her housemate.

It was previously reported that Sophie had struggled with a drug addiction that led to the breakdown of her relationship with Nate. However, Leah remains unconvinced that Sophie has turned over a new leaf.

As Sophie decides to move in with her husband to recover from her recent ill health, Leah becomes further irritated and ends up having a massive showdown with Nate, leaving their friendship in jeopardy. 

Pryor said to TV Week: "Leah isn't convinced. Her and Kyle have lived together for a while, so she feels she can delve into his personal life. 

"He gets very tired of it. Her and Sophie have had their issues but he wants to move forward. He wants it to be a fresh start but Leah is dredging up the past."

----------


## lizann

leah fancies nate

----------


## Perdita

She is not the only one   :Embarrassment:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (23-07-2014), lizann (24-07-2014), tammyy2j (27-07-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> she is not the only one


+1  :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment:

----------

Perdita (23-07-2014), tammyy2j (27-07-2014)

----------


## lizann

> She is not the only one


yes he is quite easy on the eye

----------

tammyy2j (27-07-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

It really infuriated me that Ricky chose St Brax over Nate.  So unrealistic  :Angry: .  Not only is Nate gorgeous, but more importantly to me he's absolutely lovely.  Brax, with his moodiness and controlling behaviour, would not get a look-in if I were Ricky!

----------

tammyy2j (27-07-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> She is not the only one


+ 1 from me too

----------

Dazzle (27-07-2014), Perdita (28-07-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Leah Patterson-Baker could find new romance blossoming as she grows closer to Zac MacGuire.

As previously reported, Leah (Ada Nicodemou) will come to blows with housemate Nate Cooper over his reconciliation with ex-wife Sophie.

The aftermath of their argument leaves tensions raised and Sophie (Bridgette Sneddon) begins to speculate whether Leah could be stressed at work.

After discovering that Sophie has shared her concerns with both Nate and Zac, Leah is furious and has another confrontation with Nate.

However, after Nate and Sophie announce that they are going to look for a place of their own, Leah is left upset and makes a conscious effort to bond with Sophie.

After the two women share a few drinks and clear the air, they find themselves interrupted by Zac, who offers to walk Leah home.

As Leah says goodnight to Zac, the pair share a moment, leaving Sophie thrilled with their budding relationship.

Sneddon said to TV Week: "Sophie genuinely thinks Leah and Zac are a good match. She has noticed a bit of chemistry going on between them.

"So, she just helps them in that direction - a gentle nudge. It obviously helps her cause, too, to have Nate to herself a bit more."

----------

tammyy2j (31-07-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Leah Patterson-Baker will be left humiliated when her secret romance with colleague Zac MacGuire is publicly exposed.

Leah (Ada Nicodemou) has been trying to keep her romance with Zac (Charlie Clausen) under wraps out of respect for her teenage son VJ, who is a student at the school.

When Matt Page (Alec Snow) captures them kissing as he films an end of year video, the secret looks in danger of being revealed. 

After showing Sasha the footage of the teachers kissing, she sensibly tells him to delete it. However, as students and teachers gather to watch the video, it is clear that Matt hasn't taken Sasha's advice.

Clausen told TV Week: "Leah and Zac have only just got together. Out of respect for VJ, they are really trying to keep thie relationship quiet. Leah wants to speak to VJ first and ease him into it, but she hasn't had the opportunity to do it.

"Matt's version of the video has the hidden footage of Zac and Leah. When it is shown, all hell breaks loose. VJ is humiliated in front of the whole school and storms out."

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Summer Bay, Leah Patterson-Baker finally admits her feelings for friend Zac MacGuire after she is tricked into kissing him.

Leah's crush on Zac (Charlie Clausen) becomes public knowledge when a mischievous Matt fools Leah (Ada Nicodemou) into kissing Zac at a Market Day being held in the area.

Zac is minding the Kissing Booth's money box for Matt and is standing alone awkwardly, so Matt tells Leah that he hasn't sold any kisses and needs a morale boost.

However, Matt neglects to mention to her that Zac is not actually manning the booth and when Leah refuses to kiss Zac, Matt teases her that this means she must like him. 

Eventually Leah falls for Matt's deception and marches up to Zac, surprising him with a kiss.

Leah surprises Zac by kissing him.
Â© Channel 5
Leah surprises Zac by kissing him.

Zac and Leah kiss.
Â© Channel 5
Zac and Leah kiss.

Later, Roo finds a mortified Leah hiding outside after realising she had been set up by Matt.

When Roo advises Leah to be honest with Zac, Leah finally tells him that she likes him, but how will he react?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Friday, October 31 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away doctor Nate Cooper will be forced to deliver some devastating news to Leah Patterson-Baker's loved ones.

Australian viewers know that Leah (Ada Nicodemou) has been in a coma ever since she was found lying in the bushes following the bus crash.

While her family are praying for the best possible outcome, Nate (Kyle Pryor) is left with a difficult task when he receives a phone call from the city hospital Leah is in.

Nate is told that the doctors are unable to take a seriously-injured Leah off her ventilator as she is too unwell to breathe on her own.

The doctors also inform Nate that there has been no change in Leah's condition and she is unlikely to ever wake from her coma.

Leah's boyfriend Zac MacGuire and her son VJ are naturally hit hardest by the news, as they struggle to comprehend a life without her.

Charlie Clausen, who plays Zac, said to TV Week: "Zac thinks about the possibility he could lose his girlfriend and where that would leave VJ.

"Zac has been trying to balance his own grief with looking after VJ. Until that point, I think Zac has been hopeful. He knows people come out of comas all the time."

----------

Dazzle (02-02-2015), Pantherboy (02-02-2015), tammyy2j (02-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Will any of Leah's family visit to look after VJ?

----------


## Pantherboy

SPOILER ALERT! SPOILER ALERT!!

The following article appeared on the Daily Mail website yesterday (Feb 19):


"SPOILER ALERT: Will she marry him? Ada Nicodemou's Summer Bay sweetheart Zac spotted in beach side proposal in behind-the-scenes shots from filming 

It's news that will have Home And Away fans ecstatic for the year ahead. 

Lead cast member and fan favourite Ada Nicodemou was spotted on the sands as her on-screen boyfriend Charlie Clausen got down on one bended knee for a dramatic beach side proposal.

Filmed on location at Sydney's Palm Beach, also known as Summer Bay, the 37-year-old actress was seen reacting as her co-star produces a wedding ring.

Ada's character, Leah Patterson-Baker has been on the show since 2000 & has been linked to Zac MacGuire, played by Charlie since last year.

The radiant brunette dressed lightly for the beach scenes, wearing a baggy red top over black shorts.

She accessorised the outfit with sandals & a silver watch as her lightly curled blond tipped hair blew in the summer breeze.

Standing in the middle of the film crew, Ada & Charlie acted out the proposal scene on the sand as Ada's expression gave very little away as to whether she accepted the proposal or not.

She stared intently at the ring as Charlie held it up towards her face.

If her character is to wed Zac, it will mark the third time that Leah has married on the show.

Followers of Home and Away will remember her first marriage to Vinnie Patterson in 2001 who was played by Ryan Kwanten of True Blood fame.

After the US based actor moved on from the show, Leah again married in 2005 to Dan Baker played by Tim Campbell.

And while she had a string of relationships after, it looks like Leah will be set to walk down the aisle again this year with her new beau."



Will Leah say yes?? With Ada being a long term cast member on the show, If Leah & Zac do get married, I hope that means that Charlie has also committed to the show for quite some time as well, because it would be cruel for Leah to eventually lose another husband (unless of course they, with VJ, sail off happily into the sunset together!!)

----------

Perdita (19-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

leah and zak don't work as a couple for me

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Leah Patterson-Baker will end her relationship with Zac MacGuire after she makes a shocking discovery upon her return from hospital.

Viewers know that Leah (Ada Nicodemou) was left in a coma after she was seriously injured in a bus crash earlier in the year.

During that time, Zac (Charlie Clausen) struggled to look after her teenage son VJ and was about to let him move away when Leah woke from her coma.

After Zac decides to be honest with her, Leah is furious that he nearly gave up on her son and tells him to leave.

The dramatic scenes come as part of a big week for Leah, who also has to intervene when Matt Page's drinking gets out of hand. 

After Leah finds Matt at the beach, she tells him she is increasingly concerned about his drinking habits as he has been drunk every day since his break-up with Sasha.

As Leah struggles to re-establish herself within her responsibilities, she starts to blame herself for not being on top of things before the bus accident.

Later, having given Zac his marching orders, Leah gets into a huge fight with VJ, which results in her slapping him around the face as she vents her anger.

Clausen told TV Week: "When Leah woke from her coma, Zac was guilt-ridden about what he was about to do. For better or worse, he decides to come clean to Leah and she is understandably upset. 

"She thought that he would stick it out. If not for her, then for her son. As for Zac, he can't argue with the fact he was willing to move on and start anew. 

"Leah is trying to re-establish what the family unit is and there is still a lot of stuff she needs to work out."

----------

Pantherboy (20-04-2015), TaintedLove (20-04-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Leah Patterson will be left devastated when she receives a life-changing diagnosis that explains her recent behaviour.

Leah (Ada Nicodemou) has been concerned about her headaches, blurred vision and angry mood swings since returning from hospital, but the true cause of them will leave her feeling more scared than ever. 

Leah is told that she has an aneurysm and will need to have surgery straight away - but she leaves her loved ones stunned when she refuses to listen to medical advice. 

Zac is particularly shocked by Leah's refusal to have the operation, but the true reason comes to light when she finally opens up to Nate. 

Leah tells Nate that she isn't going back to hospital and just wants to be left alone. Will anyone be able to change her mind before it's too late? 

Charlie Clausen, who plays Zac, told TV Week: "It's a slap in the face for Zac. He can't understand it. This thing will kill, yet Leah doesn't want surgery."

----------

Pantherboy (05-05-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Ada Nicodemou has promised fans that her character Leah Patterson-Baker will get a happy ending in the long run.

Leah has faced a tough time on screen recently after being left in a coma following the bus accident, and Australian viewers have recently seen her problems continue upon being released from hospital.

However, Nicodemou has hinted that there are happier times ahead for Leah once she gets over the upcoming hurdles.

Speaking to Yahoo TV, she said: "I think for the next month or so, you are going to see Leah struggle a lot. Leah is usually so together and positive and that is what the audience love about her, but this is a very raw side to her. 

"But after all this stuff, there is a lot of happiness that comes. I think that fans really want Leah to be happy and find love - the happy ever after story - and they are going to get that."

Zac and Leah kiss.
Â© Channel 5
There are happier times ahead for Leah.

In scenes yet to be aired in the UK, Leah will wake up from her coma to discover that her boyfriend Zac was planning to give up hope on her and her teenage son VJ.

Nicodemou said: "Zac finally decided that he needed to move on with his life and then she woke up. That was really hard for Leah to deal with. 

"It's understandable what he was going through but that is a hard week for her."

----------

Pantherboy (06-05-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Leah Patterson-Baker will go missing in an upcoming storyline, as her health issues reach crisis point.

Leah (Ada Nicodemou) is suffering from an aneurysm but her refusal to have treatment is having a devastating effect on her loved ones, as well as her own life. 

The final straw comes for Leah when Zac tells her she needs to take a step back from work to focus on her health, TV Week reports.

Leah's condition has had a considerable effect on her behaviour, as she has started snapping at the students and has been unable to control her emotions.

Devastated by the most recent turn of events, Leah storms out of the school and when she doesn't return home later that day, a concerned VJ and Matt raise the alarm. 

As the community rallies round to try to find a vulnerable Leah, the search takes a turn for the worst when Alf discovers her abandoned car by the side of the road.

Fears increase as Leah's phone is inside the car but she is nowhere to be found. Will Leah be found safe?

----------

Pantherboy (19-05-2015), TaintedLove (19-05-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Summer Bay, Leah Patterson-Baker's strange behaviour will become a serious cause of concern to those closest to her.

Leah (Ada Nicodemou) has been acting unusually since returning from hospital, but her problems will escalate in upcoming scenes as she lashes out at both her son VJ and her friend Irene Roberts.

After hitting VJ, a distressed Leah breaks down on the beach, but it becomes apparent that something is very wrong with her as she has a terrible headache and is seeing double. 

Later, Irene (Lynne McGranger) finds a dazed Leah frantically cleaning at The Diner, but when a worried Irene attempts to talk to her friend about her concerns, Leah gets defensive and lashes out once again. 

Irene tries to talk to Leah
Â© Channel 5
Irene tries to talk to Leah

When Irene brings her home, Zac takes the opportunity to confide in Irene that Leah hit VJ and they are all very worried about her. 

Leah subsequently tries to make amends for her actions by apologising to everyone she has lashed out at, but will she accept that she needs help?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, June 29 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Pantherboy (22-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away favourite Leah Patterson-Baker will face new turmoil when a shock fire rages through her home.

The Summer Bay residence goes up in flames in mysterious circumstances, leaving lives hanging in the balance.

Leah and her family are lucky enough to be outside of the house when the fire starts. However, a terrifying situation unfolds once she learns that Matt Page and Oscar MacGuire might be trapped inside as they were due to have a study session when the blaze took hold.

Leah's partner Zac immediately springs into action when it becomes clear that the teens could be in danger, rushing into the burning building to rescue them.

Charlie Clausen, who plays Zac, told TV Week: "It's a complete shock to see their house on fire. But the real concern is when they realise Matt and Oscar might be inside."

He added: "There is no time to wait. If the guys are in there, then every second counts. I don't think he could live with himself if he just stood there and the boys were inside."

Zac soon realises that Matt and Oscar are indeed trapped in the house, but the situation looks bleak as he loses consciousness himself when the blaze leads to a big explosion.

Home and Away airs these scenes next week on Seven in Australia and in September on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------

Dazzle (06-07-2015), Pantherboy (06-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead in the Bay, Leah Patterson-Baker does a disappearing act after her family and friends start to put pressure on her to get medical help.

Leah (Ada Nicodemou) has refused to go for surgery after being diagnosed with an aneurysm, but Zac and VJ's attempts to respect her wishes are severely tested when she continues to behave in a worrying manner.

The issues faced by Leah come to a head when she is asked to give a careers talk at the school and loses control by snapping at Maddy Osborne in response to an innocent question.

Zac responds to the situation by telling Leah that she will have to take a step back from work unless she seeks help, but she reacts badly to this and storms off.

Later, when Leah doesn't return home, Zac and Alf Stewart (Ray Meagher) decide to form a search party to look for her. Alf is concerned to discover Leah's car abandoned on the side of the road, especially when he sees that her phone has also been left in the car...

Alf finds Leah's empty car
Â© Channel 5
Alf finds Leah's empty car

Home and Away airs these scenes on Friday, July 24 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, concerns for Leah Patterson-Baker's safety will increase after she goes missing.

With Leah (Ada Nicodemou) still nowhere to be seen as the morning arrives, Zac and VJ's anxiety will intensify when Alf breaks the news that they have found her car abandoned.

Leah is disorientated
Â© Channel 5
Leah is disorientated

As the search party steps up a gear, everybody starts to argue about the cause of Leah's disappearance, prompting Alf to reiterate that they need to work together to get her to safety.

Meanwhile, disorientated Leah wakes up in pain having fallen over and hurt her leg. Although she tries to stand up, Leah soon falls again and passes out.

Eventually, Alf spots Leah's lifeless body at the bottom of the rocks and everyone immediately rushes to her side. Will Leah be okay?

Leah lies unconscious in the bushes
Â© Channel 5
Leah lies unconscious in the bushes

Concerns grow for Leah
Â© Channel 5
Concerns grow for Leah

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, July 27 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Pantherboy (18-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, lives will be in danger when a fire breaks out at Leah Patterson-Baker's house.

Leah (Ada Nicodemou) will be horrified when she returns home to see her house on fire, but the situation quickly escalates when it becomes apparent that Oscar MacGuire and Matt Page are trapped inside.

Everyone arrives back to see Leah's house on fire
Â© Channel 5
Everyone arrives back to see Leah's house on fire

Although Zac bravely runs in to save them, he is unable to reach the bedroom where they are trapped and he soon collapses.

In an unlikely turn of events, it is troublesome Billie Ashford that proves to be the hero of the hour as she runs into the burning house and manages to help Zac.

Billie also manages to free Matt and Oscar, but amid all the panic and commotion, no one notices that the ceiling has collapsed on her whilst she was trying to help them escape.

As Zac, Matt and Oscar stumble out of the house to safety, it is VJ who realises that Billie hasn't followed them out. Will anyone be able to save her before it's too late?

Everyone arrives back to see Leah's house on fire
Â© Channel 5
Everyone arrives back to see Leah's house on fire

Everyone arrives back to see Leah's house on fire
Â© Channel 5
Everyone arrives back to see Leah's house on fire

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, September 7 and Tuesday, September 8 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Home and Away spoilers: Fire at Leah's home to leave lives in jeopardy


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz3kAsGKbuj

----------

Pantherboy (29-08-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Leah Patterson-Baker will be left devastated after calling off her engagement to Zac MacGuire.

The couple have been feeling the strain ever since it emerged that newcomer Hunter was Zac's estranged son, but their problems will reach a peak in episodes airing later this month.

To add to the already-palpable tension, Charlotte and Hunter are going to extreme efforts to ensure that they get Zac all to themselves, leaving Leah to feel increasingly isolated.

Leah and Zac decide to end their engagement
Â© Channel 5
Leah and Zac decide to end their engagement

However, the situation will reach breaking point when an upset Leah (Ada Nicodemou) witnesses a happy moment between Zac, Charlotte and Hunter on the pier. 

Unable to cope with the situation any longer, Leah later tells Zac back at home that as he is unable to choose between her and his son, she is making the decision for him.

Leah then takes off her engagement ring and walks out, but is it really the end of the road for the pair?

Zac holds Leah's engagement ring in his hand
Â© Channel 5
Zac holds Leah's engagement ring in his hand

Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, October 21 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Dazzle (10-10-2015), Pantherboy (10-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Leah Patterson-Baker and Zac MacGuire prepare to tie the knot, but their big day looks set to be ruined by a jealous Charlotte King.

Leah (Ada Nicodemou) and Zac will be delighted as their wedding day finally arrives and they look forward to sharing the occasion with their family and friends.

However, they are unaware that Charlotte is determined to throw a spanner in the works, having been shunned by the majority of the Bay since her true colours were exposed.

​Leah's face lights up when she sees her husband-to-be.
Â©  Channel 5

​Leah assures Zac that it'll take more than Charlotte to ruin their day. ​
Â©  Channel 5

​Leah assures Zac that it'll take more than Charlotte to ruin their day. ​
Â©  Channel 5

​Leah and Zac forget about Charlotte and get back to the ceremony.
Â©  Channel 5

As Leah and Zac excitedly exchange vows, Charlotte arrives at the ceremony and drops a bombshell.

Charlotte tells the congregation that she knows all of their secrets and that she's going to reveal them, but what does she know? And will she succeed in ruining the biggest day of Zac and Leah's lives?

Charlotte starts listing the secrets that people are hiding.​
Â©  Channel 5

Suddenly there's the sound of slow clapping at the other end of the aisle.​
Â©  Channel 5
Charlotte snaps at Alf and tells him not to touch her.

Â©  Channel 5
Charlotte​ goes on to say what a perfect place Summer Bay seems to be until you scratch the surface​. ​​
Â©  Channel 5
Home and Away airs these scenes on Thursday March 17 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5


_Digital Spy_

----------

Dazzle (05-03-2016), lizann (05-03-2016), Pantherboy (05-03-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Leah Patterson-Baker and Zac MacGuire make a very unexpected decision over their marriage next month as they realise they're on the rocks. But don't worry - it's not a divorce!

It's already been a difficult few weeks for Leah (Ada Nicodemou) and Zac (Charlie Clausen), but the final straw comes when Hunter is accused of being responsible for a serious hacking incident at Summer Bay High.

Hunter finds himself at the centre of scandal when it's discovered that someone has adjusted his exam marks on the school computer system, making them higher than they really were.

Naturally, the finger of blame points firmly at Hunter himself, but he's adamant that he's been set up by scheming Tabitha Ford.

Not wanting to show favouritism towards his son, Zac refuses to believe his explanation and warns that he now could be facing expulsion and even criminal charges. Talk about a lack of faith in his son!

Leah is furious when she sees Zac coming down so hard on Hunter, but the latest argument makes them realise that they need to stop bickering and concentrate on enjoying one romantic meal together.

Sadly, any chances of that are thwarted when Zac gets distracted by yet another work matter, pushing Leah to breaking point as she claims that he's neglecting their marriage in favour of his job.

Zac points out that life as the school principal was never going to just be a 9-5 commitment, but Leah fears for their future if things carry on as they are.

In the end, Zac and Leah reach a very drastic decision - admitting that they skipped a stage in their relationship by going straight from housemates to partners.

As the couple decide that the best way to rebuild things is for Zac to move out, could it be a crazy idea that really does work?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Thursday, October 6 and Friday, October 7 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (24-09-2016), Pantherboy (24-09-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Kat might be facing a bleak future, but there are happier times ahead for the MacGuires at last.

Upcoming scenes will see Leah and Zac make the unexpected decision to live separately for a while, in order to give their struggling marriage a chance to breathe.

The aim of these new living arrangements is to give Leah and Zac the opportunity to date again, having acknowledged that they skipped that stage in their relationship.

And that's exactly what they do. In fact, Leah and Zac's date gets off to such a great start that it is hard to remember they are even having problems in the first place.

Leah and Zac MacGuire in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5
However, when the conversation moves on from old embarrassing stories to talk about the kids, Leah is forced to pull them up and insist that this needs to be about the two of them now.

As the date continues, Zac makes an admission by telling Leah that he has always wanted to write a novel - an idea which Leah strongly encourages.

It looks like this outlandish new set-up might have done Leah and Zac the world of good, but when he goes to kiss her, she is forced to resist - wryly saying she never kisses on a first date.

Despite Leah's resolution to stick to the rules, both she and Zac leave feeling very optimistic about their future. Could there finally be brighter times on the horizon for the couple?

Leah and Zac MacGuire in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5

Leah and Zac in Home and Away
Â©  ITV
Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, October 12 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (01-10-2016), Pantherboy (01-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away couple Leah Patterson-Baker and Zac MacGuire could be over for good when she finally learns the truth about his infidelity.

Shock scenes airing in Australia recently saw Zac betray his wife Leah by sleeping with his novel editor Sam - who has been trying to seduce him for months.

And after weeks of lies, Zac will decide to tell Leah the truth - but his shock revelation has huge repercussions as she makes it clear that she won't be able to forgive him.

Poor Leah already has a huge amount on her plate as she is helping her teenage son VJ care for baby Luc, following the tragic death of his partner Billie Ashford.

But as the reality of Zac's betrayal sinks in, Leah will break down in front of her friend Irene and later tells her husband to go and be with Sam instead.

As Zac desperately tries to persuade Leah that they can get through this, she is dealt another blow when she realises that Matt Page knew the truth and chose not to tell her.

With Leah and Zac's marriage hanging by a thread, is there any way back for them now? Or are they over for good?

Ada Nicodemou, who plays Leah, told TV Week: "Things haven't been going well for a while. They've been very disconnected and haven't had time for each other.

"They'd fallen apart, but for Zac to sleep with Sam - she feels really deceived and can't see how they'll get past it. She is just so distraught and upset."

Home and Away's UK audience will see these scenes in May. The show airs at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------


## lizann

leah is getting a new love, any ideas who for the bay's black widow  :Stick Out Tongue:  maybe ben astoni or too soon for him to cheat

----------

kaz21 (01-09-2017)

----------


## kaz21

I think it might be Jennifer's father

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away favourite Leah Patterson-Baker finds herself caught up in a terrifying hostage situation next month.

Leah (Ada Nicodemou) gets dragged into her new friend Jasmine Delaney's dramas when her stalker David strikes in Summer Bay.

Upcoming episodes see unstable David confront Jasmine (Sam Frost) in her caravan, desperate for her to give their relationship another chance.

When David turns threatening as Jasmine isn't responsive to his peace-making efforts, she puts a new plan into action by pretending to go along with his delusions while she figures out what to do.


Jasmine Delaney is held captive by her stalker David in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5


Jasmine Delaney is held captive by her stalker David in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5
Jasmine tells David that she'll need to drop off her caravan keys before they leave together, so he accompanies her as she pretends to tie up some loose ends in the Bay.

When a nervous Jasmine hands over the keys to her, Leah realises that she's trapped with her stalker and tries to play for time by inviting them to stay for lunch with her.

Leah seems to have David fooled, but when Alf Stewart's grandson Ryder Jackson (Lukas Radovich) suddenly arrives home, she ushers the schoolboy upstairs to keep him out of harm's way.

As David realises that Leah is onto him, he turns nastier by forcing everyone onto the couch and warning that they're not going anywhere. How will Leah, Ryder and Jasmine get out of this one?


David continues to hold Jasmine Delaney, Ryder Jackson and Leah Patterson-Baker hostage in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5


David continues to hold Jasmine Delaney, Ryder Jackson and Leah Patterson-Baker hostage in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, April 9 and Tuesday, April 10 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article (from TV Week):

AUST PACE!


*Could Leah and Justin be Home and Awayâs hottest new couple?
A summer fling takes over Summer Bay!*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...n-couple-54942

As the shock news of Brody and Simone's affair spreads through Summer Bay in Home And Away this week, Justin is caught in the crossfire.

Having kept Brody's secret, Justin is facing a backlash from friends and family, except for one person: Leah.

The gorgeous brunette lends more than a friendly ear to Justin (James Stewart), resulting in an unexpected, steamy kiss!

The drama begins when Justin (James Stewart) and Mason (Orpheus Pledger) spot Brody (Jackson Heywood) and Ziggy (Sophie Dillman) in a tense argument. 

Confronting their brother over the situation, they learn the secret of his affair is out. While a shocked Mason tears strips off Brody, Justin lacks any sympathy. 

With his family in disarray, Justin takes comfort in the company of Leah (Ada Nicodemou). The friends meet for drinks at Salt and Justin vents his frustration, though he's careful not to reveal too much. 

Leah points out that Brody and Mason are adults and that Justin shouldn't feel responsible for fixing their problems.

It proves perfect advice, as Justin realises how hard he's tried to fill his parents' shoes since their tragic deaths. 

"We both go out to Salt to help Justin de-stress," Ada, 41, tells TV WEEK, adding with a laugh, "I guess Leah takes her 'de-stressing role' to the next level!"

Soon after, Leah turns up at Justin's door with a surprise day at the beach planned. It proves the perfect pick-me-up for a man weighed down by events. 

"She's having a lot of fun and loves the fact that this is so easy," Ada says of Leah. 

That is, until, Justin crosses paths with Ziggy's angry father, Ben (Rohan Nichol). 

When he refuses to talk to Justin and stalks off, Leah questions the odd exchange. 

Downhearted by the run-in, Justin reveals to Leah the true details of Brody's affair. While Leah is shocked, she tries her best to comfort her friend. 

Before long, Justin realises the only thing getting him through the day has been Leah. Gripped by a sudden rush of emotion, Justin kisses her!

It seems an unlikely pairing, but when we look back at what Leah and Justin have been through recently, we shouldn't be surprised. Justin has played mediator for sister Tori amid her baby drama and has always been a father figure to his younger siblings. 

The endless drama has taken a toll on Justin, but through it all, Leah has been pillar of support. Surely that would stir anyone's emotions.

*Home and Away airs Monday to Thursday, 7pm, Channel Seven*

----------


## lellygurl

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Stewart.html

People are saying Leah and Justin breakup here... I think that Leahs look is more of worry... worry for the business... health... kids??

----------

Pantherboy (05-05-2019)

----------


## lizann

what's with her trout pout, why do women ruin their lips

leah is fierce randy with justin

----------

Pantherboy (16-05-2019), tammyy2j (21-11-2019)

----------


## kaz21

All I can say is run Justin, far far away lol

----------

Pantherboy (16-05-2019), tammyy2j (21-11-2019)

----------


## Rowdydog12

Lets talk about Leah and her lips? Was this filmed around the time of Married at First site ?

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away's Leah Patterson-Baker in new mystery storyline
Worrying scenes have aired in Australia this week.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...tterson-baker/

*Note: This article contains Home and Away spoilers from Australian-pace episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.*

Home and Away has kicked off a new mystery storyline, leaving viewers to speculate over the fate of fan favourite Leah Patterson-Baker.

A new plot on air in Australia has seen Leah (Ada Nicodemou) disappear without explanation, arousing concerns for her wellbeing.

Leah was last seen on screen in Australia last Thursday (November 14), when she took a mysterious phone call on her mobile.

The phone rang with no caller ID and fans saw a concerned Leah tell the person on the other end: "Yeah, speaking. Who is this?"

Leah was then absent throughout Monday and Tuesday's episodes (November 18 and 19), but it took her loved ones a while to realise that anything was wrong.

Leah's partner Justin Morgan (James Stewart) was preoccupied with his sister Tori waking from her coma after six weeks. When Leah failed to turn up for work and wasn't seen in any of her usual haunts, many people assumed she was at the hospital with Justin.

Today's closing scenes saw Justin finally alerted to the situation when he took time out from the hospital and headed to the Diner, satisfied that Tori was doing better after finally starting to bond with her baby daughter Grace.

Leah's friend Irene Roberts (Lynne McGranger) told Justin that she hadn't been seen for 24 hours and wasn't answering any calls.

Wednesday's episode in Australia will see the police alerted to the situation and 'missing' posters begin to be distributed around Summer Bay.

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in February.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------


## lellygurl

Maybe Marilyn should do a reading to see what's happened...

----------

tammyy2j (21-11-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away's Leah Patterson-Baker mystery leads to sinister online discovery
Is Justin closer to the truth?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ine-discovery/

*Note: This article contains spoilers from Australian-pace Home and Away episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.*

Home and Away has hinted that the truth about Leah Patterson-Baker's disappearance may be found online.

The show has promised to revisit the ongoing Leah mystery in next week's Australian episodes, as a new lead gives her loved ones fresh hope of tracking her down again.

Last year, Leah received a strange phone call from an unknown number and then disappeared without a trace. The scenes, which will air in the UK soon, were broadcast in the build-up to the 2019 Australian season finale.

A new trailer airing on Channel 7 in Australia now shows Leah's loved ones find her picture and name attached to a strange website.

As Leah's worried partner Justin Morgan (James Stewart) searches through the content, he notes that it seems "seriously deranged".

Irene Roberts (Lynne McGranger) also points out that Leah had previously shut down her online blog, but now appears to be posting again. But is everything as it seems?

In another scene, Justin appears to have uncovered even more information and tells local policeman Colby Thorne: "There's a comments section at the end of the posts. I can reach out, try and interact with the guy."

Does this mean Justin has finally uncovered who's behind Leah's disappearance?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see the Leah mystery begin on Channel 5 later this month.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------


## Pantherboy

*Nowtolove.com.au* article:

AUST PACE!!


*Home and Away's biggest mystery: Who's taken Leah?
Justin's search for answers leads to a disturbing discovery.*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...res-leah-62484

While grief has gripped the Morgan family in the wake of Mason and Robbo's untimely deaths, the trauma isn't over for Justin, who continues to search for his missing girlfriend, Leah.

While the Summer Bay locals were occupied with the hostage crisis, Leah (Ada Nicodemou) disappeared without a trace. In three weeks, she's made no phone calls to Justin (James Stewart), no visits… nothing to indicate she's safe.

This week, Maggie (Kestie Morassi) and Roo (Georgie Parker) approach Colby (Tim Franklin) for help. The policeman tries to retrace Leah's steps, starting with her blog. Roo dismisses the idea, claiming Leah shut it down because she found the internet so toxic. However, the trio are taken aback to find the site is still active – and a post has been uploaded that day.

Is it Leah who's posting the comments or is someone else doing it?

The next day, Justin crosses paths with Colby, who tells him about Leah's blog. The comments on it are misogynistic and cruel towards women. Justin knows this isn't coming from Leah, but whoever is writing them must know where she is.

Desperate to find her, Justin begins to write a reply online, but Colby and Tori (Penny McNamee) urge him to stop. They don't want anything to ruin their chances of getting her home safely.

"Tori has to stop Justin from doing anything rash," Penny, 36, tells TV WEEK. "She's worried for him and for her friend, but she has to stop her brother from taking the law into his own hands."

Fed up, Justin heads to the garage to blow off some steam. Ziggy (Sophie Dillman) walks in later to find him struggling to remove a spark plug from a car. In her effort to help, however, the tools slip from Justin's grasp and slices his hand open. The mechanic cries out in pain, before slumping to the floor in tears.

As Ziggy bandages his hand, a downcast Justin consders all he has lost in the past 12 months... and Leah could be next.

*Home and Away airs Monday to Thursday, 7pm on Channel Seven.*

----------


## Perdita

_Note: This article contains spoilers from Australian-pace episodes of Home and Away, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid._

Home and Away has finally provided some possible answers over the mysterious disappearance of Leah Patterson-Baker.

The fan favourite, played by Ada Nicodemou, hasn't featured on screen in Australia since going missing in the build-up to the 2019 season finale episode. UK fans will see the story begin on Channel 5 soon.

Wednesday's episode on Channel 7 (February 12) in Australia delved deeper into the ongoing mystery, hinting that Leah may have been kidnapped.

The worrying possibility came to light after Leah's loved ones discovered that her online blog, which was shut down towards the end of last year, has been reactivated with some suspicious new posts.

Maggie Astoni, Roo Stewart, Justin Morgan and Tori Morgan were all concerned to spot that a deluge of anti-feminist posts had been uploaded online in Leah's name. With spelling errors and a toxic tone, it was clear that Leah wasn't responsible.

Although it's possible that Leah has been hacked, Justin came up with a worrying theory that she was forced to hand over the password after being kidnapped.

All of the latest evidence was passed straight over to the police, with Colby Thorne advising Leah's loved ones that they'd need to be patient rather than expecting instant results.

Despite this, impatient Justin became obsessed with checking the blog for new posts and clues, even suggesting leaving a comment to hurry things along.

Colby strongly advised against this, warning that it would tip off whoever was responsible and cause them to go underground.

Will Justin listen to Colby's advice, or will the temptation to take matters into his own hands prove impossible to resist?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in late March.


Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (13-02-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

EDIT: Sorry Perdita, I think we both posted this article at the same time!)


Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!

*Home and Away finally reveals new clues in Leah Patterson-Baker mystery
Has she been kidnapped?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...-kidnap-clues/

*Note: This article contains spoilers from Australian-pace episodes of Home and Away, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.*

Home and Away has finally provided some possible answers over the mysterious disappearance of Leah Patterson-Baker.

The fan favourite, played by Ada Nicodemou, hasn't featured on screen in Australia since going missing in the build-up to the 2019 season finale episode. UK fans will see the story begin on Channel 5 soon.

Wednesday's episode on Channel 7 (February 12) in Australia delved deeper into the ongoing mystery, hinting that Leah may have been kidnapped.

The worrying possibility came to light after Leah's loved ones discovered that her online blog, which was shut down towards the end of last year, has been reactivated with some suspicious new posts.

Maggie Astoni, Roo Stewart, Justin Morgan and Tori Morgan were all concerned to spot that a deluge of anti-feminist posts had been uploaded online in Leah's name. With spelling errors and a toxic tone, it was clear that Leah wasn't responsible.

Although it's possible that Leah has been hacked, Justin came up with a worrying theory that she was forced to hand over the password after being kidnapped.

All of the latest evidence was passed straight over to the police, with Colby Thorne advising Leah's loved ones that they'd need to be patient rather than expecting instant results.

Despite this, impatient Justin became obsessed with checking the blog for new posts and clues, even suggesting leaving a comment to hurry things along.

Colby strongly advised against this, warning that it would tip off whoever was responsible and cause them to go underground.

Will Justin listen to Colby's advice, or will the temptation to take matters into his own hands prove impossible to resist?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in late March.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------

Perdita (13-02-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!

*Home and Away finally resolves Leah Patterson-Baker storyline in shocking scenes
The truth has been revealed.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...n-baker-found/

*Note: This article contains Home and Away spoilers from Australian-pace episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.*

Home and Away has finally resolved Leah Patterson-Baker's huge storyline on Australian screens.

Leah (Ada Nicodemou) returned home to Summer Bay in a state of shock and trauma in Thursday's episode on Channel 7 in Australia (February 27).

The fan favourite went missing shortly before the 2019 season finale episode, leaving no clue behind over her whereabouts. However, this week's Australian episodes revealed that Leah was being held captive by a mystery man.

Leah spent weeks living with sinister Douglas (Adam Booth), a violent man who terrorised her into following his every instruction.

When Leah reappeared on screen, she was a shadow of her former self as she'd been scared into submission by the terrifying villain.

The show's latest scenes saw Leah finally fight back against Douglas, attacking him with a torch when he tried to force her into a wedding dress to become his wife.

Leah ran from the house and was reunited with her partner Justin Morgan (James Stewart), who was searching the area for her after a tip-off from policeman Colby Thorne (Tim Franklin).

After being checked out at the Northern Districts Hospital, Leah returned home to the Morgan house but was clearly traumatised by her ordeal as she barely interacted with Justin, Tori and Irene.

Future episodes will explore the aftermath of Leah's horrendous experience, as Douglas's torment continues to take its toll.

Will there be a long journey ahead for Leah's recovery?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in early April.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:

Aust Pace!

âReliving the horror! Home and Awayâs Leah recounts her kidnap ordeal.
The horrifying ordeal has left the Summer Bay favourite damaged and fearful.â

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...dnapping-62901

----------


## lizann

justin is not worried she missing, showing no care or emotion

----------


## Pantherboy

*Nowtolove.com.au* article:

AUST PACE!


*Leah grapples with making a statement to police*

While Bella handles her trauma, Leah continues to grapple with her own.

Despite making progress in her recovery since being held hostage by her stalker, Leah (Ada Nicodemou) remains shaken. Not to mention her relationship with Justin (James Stewart) is suffering and the police are pressing her to make a statement.

This week, she returns to the Diner for the first time, where Marilyn (Emily Symons) and Irene (Lynne McGranger) make her welcome. But just as she's finding her feet, a customer innocently calls her "sweetheart", a reminder of the traumatic time she endured with Douglas (Adam Booth).

Leah lashes out at the customer before fleeing the Diner. Justin gives chase and comforts her. To his surprise, Leah suggests the only way forward is to find closure by telling the truth.

Together, they go to the police station and Leah makes a statement. With the details of her ordeal out in the open, Justin realises how much she endured at the hands of this man. Poor Leah!


And:

*Home and Away star Ada Nicodemou reveals Leah's next brave move
"It's incredibly difficult for Leah."*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...eah-next-move/

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away: Leah's trauma comes to a head with yet another, terrifying set-back
Something wicked comes this way.*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...-assault-64185

There were bound to be a few setbacks in her recovery, but nothing could have prepared Leah for this. 

In a traumatic moment, she becomes the target of a vicious assault at the Diner.

The frightening scene plays out in Home And Away this week, where Leah (Ada Nicodemou) has just finished another exhausting day at work.

Recently, the business owner has taken small steps in returning to her job, but it hasn't been easy. 

Since being held captive in a remote cabin by a stalker, Leah has struggled to adjust to normal life. 

At one point, her relationship with Justin (James Stewart) appeared to be lost as she distanced herself from people – men in particular.

After a few setbacks with customers, Leah became familiar with her old surroundings and started to relax.

"Leah's recovery is coming along nicely, she's returned to work and everything with Justin is a lot better too," Ada, 43, tells TV WEEK. 

"It's taken some time, but she's finally starting to feel like herself again."

With the promise of a home-cooked meal with Justin, Leah clocks off for the day. 

But just as she arrives home, she realises her phone is next to the cash register and she was the last one to leave the Diner. She has to go back.

However, she won't be alone, as viewers watch a black-hooded figure lurking outside the Diner…

"Leah was excited to meet up with Justin," Ada explains. 

"If only she knew what she was walking into. Needless to say, she's in for an incredible shock!"

Arriving at the Diner, Leah hears a noise inside. To her surprise, the door is unlocked, but the lights remain off. 

"Did I leave the door unlocked?" she wonders to herself.

Leah walks inside and is startled to see someone stealing money from the register! 

Leah screams in fright, but can't seem to move her feet. She's paralysed with fear.The robber takes the opportunity to run – but not before targeting Leah and violently shoving her to the ground.

As the thief leaves, Leah is left quaking in a heap on the floor…

"She hits the ground and is left in shock," Ada says, "What's troubling is the lasting effect this could have on her. It could bring her past trauma back to the surface."

Poor Leah!

And:
https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...er-new-ordeal/

----------


## Rowdydog12

Cant someone just send her to VJ or something? Getting really borrrrrrrring with the poor me story lines  :Wal2l:

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


*Home and Away: Leah's trauma is renewed in the aftermath of her attack
''Neither will sleep easily until the intruder is caught.'*'

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...ked-leah-64248

Cowering underneath a table in the dark, Leah is paralysed with fear. 

A few hours have passed since she was attacked in the Diner by a hooded figure, who robbed the cash register and fled the scene. 

Yet it appears her trauma may only just be beginning…

In recent episodes of Home And Away, Leah (Ada Nicodemou), who has barely begun her recovery after being held captive in the woods by a stalker, found herself the victim of another assault. 

Elsewhere, the Summer Bay locals have gathered at Salt to hear Evan (Cameron Daddo) perform. 

As time ticks on, Justin (James Stewart) begins to worry about Leah's whereabouts. 

Knowing she left her phone at the Diner, he pops out to locate her – and finds his terrified girlfriend on the floor.

Justin calls the police, who arrive to question Leah, but she remains in shock.

Justin fears her resurfaced trauma may push her to do something rash and asks Roo (Georgie Parker) to help bring her home. 

That night, the couple sleep in separate rooms once again. 

Will their relationship survive?

"Justin is very worried for Leah, both for her mental health and for her ongoing safety," Ada, 43, tells TV WEEK. 

"Neither will sleep easily until the intruder is caught."

The next day, Leah and Justin return to the Diner, where police have begun their investigation. 

Colby (Tim Franklin) dusts for fingerprints and asks customers to submit their own. When Gemma (Bree Peters) declines, however, he's suspicious. 

He asks Leah if it's possible she might actually know the intruder, but her memory is hazy.

"Leah didn't get a good look at their face – it all happened so quickly," Ada explains.

"It's left to Colby to identify the intruder."

Outside, Ari (Rob Kipa-Williams) overhears Leah giving a description of the intruder to police and suspects, given his family's imperfect history with the law, that the Paratas will find themselves being questioned.

At home, he relays what he heard to Tane (Ethan Browne), Gemma and Nikau (Kawakawa Fox-Reo). 

To his concern, Nikau and Tane share a worried glance, before denying they know anything about the crime.

But is that really true?


And:
https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...uma-revisited/

----------


## Rowdydog12

What does Leah do for a job again?

----------


## lizann

> What does Leah do for a job again?


was she school councillor, seems back in the diner now

----------


## kaz21

Look after Justin

----------


## Rowdydog12

He must pay well considering she has replaced her whole face and body. Poor woman can't cry anymore

----------

kaz21 (13-10-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Not a spoiler, but for anyone interested Ada Nicodemou will be appearing in  Dancing With The Stars: All Stars series on CH7 later this year:


Daily Telegraph article:


Ada Nicodemou joins 2021 Dancing With The Stars All Stars cast

Home and Away star Ada Nicodemou is putting her dancing shoes on again, with the 43-year-old signing on to the anticipated ?All Stars? Dancing With The Stars series.

Sixteen years since she edged out Chris Bath in a nailbiting grand final showdown on Dancing With The Stars, Ada Nicodemou is strapping her heels back on for another shimmy around the dancefloor.

The 43-year-old mother of one is confirmed as the first big name from the show?s glorious past seasons to sign on for the anticipated ?All Stars? season set to air on Channel 7 later this year.

And, in a move designed to sweeten the deal, Nicodemou will be reunited with her original dance partner Aric Yegudkin who helped the Home And Away star to her famous victory back in 2005.

?I basically told (Seven) that I wouldn?t do it without Aric,? laughs Nicodemou, who says she had serious misgivings about a return from dance retirement when approached by producers to come back for the All Star treatment.

?When they first approached me I was talking about it to my partner (Adam Rigby) and I said; ?Gosh, I don?t know. It?s been ten years since I did Dancing With The Stars?. And then I actually did the maths and I realised that, hang on, it was actually 16 years.

?I couldn?t believe it had been that long. I thought that maybe I actually didn?t have it me, you know? I?m 43 now and I thought maybe I was too old.

?But then I just thought; ?You know what? Why not. It?s a challenge and that?s what life is all about at the end of the day. New challenges.?

Nicodemou will be joined by a cabal of past winners and contestants from the show?s 18-year history which included some eye-popping performances from Bec Cartwright, Tom Williams and a pre-Thor Chris Hemsworth back in 2006.

?I would love to see Chris make a dancefloor comeback but something tells me he has his hands full at the moment,? laughs Nicodemou.



And:

Home and Away?s Ada Nicodemou returns to ?Dancing With The Stars: All Stars? 2021

https://7news.com.au/entertainment/h...2021-c-2148113



Home and Away's Ada Nicodemou joins all-stars reboot of Dancing with the Stars on Channel Seven - after it was axed by Network 10

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...boot-DWTS.html

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away's Leah to step up the search for Susie after devastating con
Will Leah notice that Justin is struggling too?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...stin-struggle/

Home and Away spoilers follow for UK viewers.

Home and Away's Leah Patterson-Baker is to intensify the search for Susie McAllister after she conned the people of Summer Bay.

Leah (Ada Nicodemou) and Justin Morgan (James Stewart) were fleeced of their life savings when Susie (Bridie Carter) posed as an estate agent. She gladly accepted the $90,000 deposit for the couple's first home together and quickly disappeared before the couple realised that she had stolen their money.

Justin and Leah were left devastated when they went to pick up the keys to the house and the estate agent said that they've never heard of them. Susie managed to persuade them that it was a misunderstanding, which gave her enough time to flee the Bay.

Both Leah and Justin are struggling to come to terms with what's happened, but things are about to get even worse.

The police investigate Susie's crime but a frustrated Leah takes things into her own hands when she feels that there's not enough being done to catch Susie.

Leah begins to look online, hoping to find Susie's trail of destruction, and a concerned Justin tries to offer his help as Leah becomes more and more obsessed with the case.

Elsewhere, a heartbroken John Palmer (Shane Withington) is trying to recover from what Susie has done: she pretended to be in love with John so that she could get access to his money and manipulate the people of Summer Bay.

In addition to taking Justin and Leah's house deposit, Susie also got her hands on John's savings. Now John is trying to sell his house (which is his last asset) in order to give people back the money that Susie stole.

"He puts his last remaining possession on the market to make some money to assist those also hurt by her actions."

"John wants to make amends for his poor judgement with Susie," Shane explained while speaking to TV Week.

As Leah continues to obsess over a scam-watch website, she doesn't realise that Justin needs her support and that he could be heading down his own dark path.

Since his surfing accident, Justin has been struggling with a great deal of pain, for which he started taking strong painkillers. But before he knows it, he's taking too many...

Will Leah realise what's going on with Justin before it gets more dangerous?

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia). Selected classic episodes are available via Amazon Prime Video in the UK.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away's Leah to get new lead on Susie as a stranger arrives
The search enters a crucial stage.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...susie-stephen/

Home and Away spoilers ahead

Home and Away's Leah Patterson-Baker will have her interest renewed in tracking down Susie McAllister thanks to an unexpected arrival.

In scenes airing in Australia this week (and a month's time in the UK), Leah's hit something of a dead end in her pursuit of Susie, but she gets fresh hope in the form of a mysterious stranger.

Her hopes of finding Susie, who fled Summer Bay with a bag full of cash, appear to be dashed when John Palmer chooses not to accompany her on another search, but the arrival of one of Susie's previous victims Stephen changes things.

Although he clearly reignites Leah's drive to find Susie, not everyone is thrilled to have the newcomer around, as John actor Shane Withington teased (via TV Week).

"John can't quite trust this newcomer and is a little jealous he might be one of Susie's former lovers," he explained.

Could there be more to Stephen than meets the eye, and will he ultimately help or hinder Leah's search for the scheming Susie?

We'll find out soon enough.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia). Selected classic episodes are available via Amazon Prime Video in the UK.

----------


## Rowdydog12

Hey does Justin know that Leah has a son called VJ ?

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


EXCLUSIVE: Home And Away's killer was caught, but only after making Leah a shocking offer
What is Leah hiding?

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...r-caught-68218

It's the murder investigation that has gripped Summer Bay and fans alike.

In Home And Away this week, Stephen is arrested for killing Susie ? and Leah is caught up in the heart-stopping drama.

We pick up the action with Justin (James Stewart) being interrogated at the police station.

His wild behaviour ? a result of his painkiller addition ? have seen him become a prime suspect in the investigation into the murder of conwoman Susie (Bridie Carter).

Officer Cash (Nicholas Cartwright) and detective Amy (Lisa Flanagan) argue over who they think killed Susie.

Leah (Ada Nicodemou), meanwhile, is with Stephen (Bren Foster) at his motel. She's just discovered a bag of Susie's things and realised the shocking truth: Stephen is Susie's killer!

"Leah is scared but sympathetic, and begs Stephen to come clean to the police," Ada, 44, tells TV WEEK.

"If Stephen lets Justin take the fall for this, he's no better than Susie."

A frantic Leah sends John (Shane Withington) a text from Susie's phone: "Stephen killed Susie. SOS Leah".

John rushes to the police station, where Cash and Amy try to figure out the location of Stephen's motel.

But Stephen knows Leah has found the bag with Susie's belongings ? and he's not letting her leave. Poor Leah is now being held hostage!

Scared for her life, but thinking quickly, Leah asks why he didn't just go to the police when he found Susie.

"Stephen seems unhinged, but Leah thinks she could possibly talk him around," Ada says.

Stephen refuses to go to prison for killing Susie, who ripped off so many people.

He appeals to Leah for the two of them to take the $90,000 Susie stole and make a fresh start together.

Don't do it, Leah!

But no-one's going on the lam. Police descend on the motel, and Cash quickly grabs Stephen as he's trying to do a runner. The arrest means Justin is off the hook for the heinous crime.

Later at home, Leah and Justin take their first steps towards patching up their relationship, so battered in recent times. Yet as Justin walks in, Leah goes to great lengths to hide a bag before he sees it.

What have you done now, Leah?

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


EXCLUSIVE: Home And Away bombshell sees Leah arrested after Justin's ultimatum
How will she make it out of this mess?

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...in-money-68325

One of Summer Bay's favourites could be off to the slammer this week.

Leah is shocked beyond belief when, after handing over the money scammer Susie stole, she's told she's going to be arrested in Home And Away.

Last week, viewers saw Stephen (Bren Foster) charged with the murder of scam artist Susie (Bridie Carter), who fleeced Leah (Ada Nicodemou) and Justin (James Stewart) of their life savings.

Secretly, Leah took the bag with $90,000 in cash Stephen had hidden in his motel room. This week, she decides to tell Justin she got their money back, adamant it's rightfully theirs, so they should keep it.

But Justin doesn't see things that way.

After all the trouble he's been in of late ? including being arrested for assault while high on painkillers ? the last thing he needs is one more run-in with police. Justin and Leah clash over the recovered cash.

"Leah believes it's their money and they deserve it," Ada, 44, explains to TV WEEK.

"They've been through hell, so this could change their lives."

What Justin does next stuns Leah. When they bump into police officer Cash (Nicholas Cartwright), Justin asks a hypothetical question about what would happen if the money was found.

Cash tells them not to get their hopes up about ever locating it.

Later, Justin gives Leah an ultimatum: hand in the money or he will.

When Leah and Justin decide to show John (Shane Withington) they have Susie's laptop, Cash shows up in the middle of their discussion. A panicked John tells Leah to conceal it.

Leah, however, knows what she must do ? she reluctantly gives Cash the bag of stolen money. Then Cash drops a bombshell: he's going to arrest Leah and charge her with being in possession of stolen goods!

"She knows she will be arrested and, obviously, she's very scared," Ada explains.

"But she realises she did the wrong thing."

Poor Leah!


EDIT: Digital Spy article:

Home and Away confirms shock arrest for Leah in Susie aftermath
Leah's troubles continue as she makes a confession.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...sie-aftermath/

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away's Leah to fear addiction relapse for Justin in new scenes
Leah is concerned after Justin gets some bad news.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...relapse-fears/

Home and Away spoilers follow for Australian and UK viewers.

Home and Away's Leah Patterson-Baker will be confronted with new fears in scenes to air in Australia this week, as she worries that some bad news will cause her partner Justin Morgan to relapse into his painkiller addiction.

After having a surfing accident earlier this year, Justin (James Stewart) began taking medication to deal with his severe back pain, only to become reliant on the pills to the extent that he almost suffered a fatal overdose.

Justin's addiction has almost cost him his relationship with Leah (Ada Nicodemou), particularly after he began displaying violent behaviour as he struggled to give up the painkillers. But after receiving professional help, Justin is now in recovery, and viewers in Australia are seeing his romance with Leah getting back on track.

TV Week reports that in upcoming scenes, a special proposal dinner is prepared for Justin's sister Tori Morgan (Penny McNamee) and Christian Green (Ditch Davey), with Justin gearing up to perform a song that he has written for the pair.

Unfortunately, doctors Tori and Christian end up being called into the hospital and are a no-show at the dinner. But with such a lavish meal prepared, Justin and Leah aren't going to let the dinner go to waste, and they soon get the champagne corks popping for their own little celebration.

However, their joy is short-lived when Justin discovers that the owners of the site where his garage is have decided to sell up. Leah's hopeful that whoever buys the site will want to keep Justin on, but Justin is concerned that the buyers might put his rent up ? or even decide to redevelop the site entirely.

Leah comes up with an idea ? they could use the money that con artist Susie McAllister stole from them to buy the garage. But of course, there is no guarantee that they will be able to get the cash back from the police.

ustin's new worries leave Leah concerned that he could be tempted to start taking painkillers again to cope with his stress. Will Justin relapse after all his hard work to recover?

Actor James Stewart recently told Digital Spy that he has felt honoured to be able to portray Justin's addiction story on screen, saying that he has been pleased to have the chance to represent this very real issue.

"Some of the very best people in the world have had their trouble," he said. "To get given this storyline at Home and Away it was my greatest challenge and my greatest privilege. I really went at this one!"

Home and Away airs these scenes this week in Australia, and in September in the UK.

Home and Away airs on weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia). Selected classic episodes are available via Amazon Prime Video in the UK.

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Home and Away brings back another missing character in latest episode
Another popular star returns.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...terson-return/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Thursday's Australian episodes (March 31), which some UK viewers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away has aired Leah Patterson's return following her recent absence from screens.

Australian viewers saw Leah leave Summer Bay late last year, as she headed off to visit her son VJ in Cyprus.

Leah hadn't featured in the show since, although occasional mentions from her partner Justin Morgan and nephew Theo Poulos kept fans updated with what she's up to.

In Thursday's episodes on Channel 7 in Australia, Leah finally arrived back in the Bay and reunited with her family.

After leaving Cyprus and returning to Australia, Leah had gone to visit her brother Dimitri in the city for a few days.

This left Theo feeling nervous, worried that Dimitri would bad-mouth him and cause Leah and Justin to kick him out.

When Theo learned that Leah was due back imminently, he briefly considered fleeing the Bay on his own terms, but was encouraged not to by his garage colleague Ziggy Astoni.

Theo returned home and faced Leah, who had some news to share with him.

Leah admitted: "I'm so sorry that I have to tell you this, but your dad has no interest in reconnecting with you."

Asked if that's all Dimitri said, Leah replied: "I'm afraid so."

Theo brushed off the revelation and didn't appear concerned. This confused Leah, Justin and Ziggy, who all suspected that he was hiding his true feelings on the matter.

Theo's loved ones in the Bay are all still unaware of his traumatic past with Dimitri.

Earlier this year, Theo confided in John Palmer about how Dimitri was violent towards him when he was growing up.

John pointed out that this was abuse and encouraged Theo to contact the police, but he refused.

Leah's return comes after Marilyn Chambers also recently reappeared in the Bay at Australian pace, following a similarly-long absence.

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in early May.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm on Channel 5 and 6pm on 5STAR. First look screenings air at 6.30pm on 5STAR and the show also streams on My5. In Australia, the show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 and streams on 7plus.

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


Home and Away: Leah and Justin's relationship is put to the test by intrusive houseguests
The couple turn on each other!

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...eo-house-73493

Young love can be exciting, scary? and intrusive ? at least for couple Justin and Leah, who find their home overrun by lustful teenagers this week.

But in their fight to get back their space, Leah and Justin turn on each other!

In recent episodes of Home And Away, Theo (Matt Evans) and Chloe (Sam Barrett) decided to give their relationship a try. It's a win for Theo, whose life was recently upended when his abusive father returned to Summer Bay.

Now, he's finally happy.

"In his mind, Chloe is the most beautiful, intelligent girl, and he's had his eye on her from the very beginning," Matt, 25, tells TV WEEK.

But the young lovebirds never seem to leave the house, much to the annoyance of his aunt, Leah (Ada Nicodemou), and partner Justin (James Stewart).

Feeling like intruders in their own home, the couple take the opportunity to set boundaries over lunch ? where Justin blames it all on Leah, implying that she doesn't want Chloe to come over anymore.

That night, Justin is given boundaries of his own when Leah bans him to the couch for throwing her under the bus at lunch. Justin rails at her "overreaction" and opts to stay at John's (Shane Withington) that night.

The following morning, Leah tries to mend fences, but Justin digs in his heels. Now, he wants her to apologise!

Meanwhile, at the Parata household, the shoe is on the other foot as Theo tries to impress Chloe's family.

But his nervous energy takes over and he stumbles headfirst into the pool! However, his tumble serves as the ultimate ice-breaker and he quickly settles in. Chloe smiles widely, a sign of her adoration.

"Since they reconnected, Chloe and Theo have formed a really nice connection," Sam, 21, says.

Now, they just need to find a way to help Justin and Leah?

The next day, Chloe and Theo hatch a plan to fix Leah and Justin's relationship, but neither go for it ? in fact, they don't even want to be in the same room!

As one Summer Bay couple finds their feet, will another crumble?

----------


## Rowdydog12

Is the Leah on the show now the original Leah? She looks a lot different , her face is not the same as the original , is it really her?

----------


## hward

> Is the Leah on the show now the original Leah? She looks a lot different , her face is not the same as the original , is it really her?


Yes, still the same Leah

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article: (A separate spoiler alert is that it appears Leah will be involved in a car crash in a later/upcoming storyline, with photos taken by a fan of the cast & crew filming on set at Blayney, in country NSW, a while back):



Home and Away star Ada Nicodemou discusses long-term future on soap
"I have been doing it for so long that it's part of my life now."

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...odemou-future/

Home and Away spoilers at Australian pace follow.

Home and Away star Ada Nicodemou has reassured fans she won't be leaving Summer Bay any time soon.

The Leah Patterson actress first joined the soap in 2000, though she has no intention of saying goodbye to the character just yet.

"I am really happy here; I enjoy it. I have great friends, why would I leave such a great job?" Nicodemou said in an interview with The West Australian.

"I have been doing it for so long that it's part of my life now. I manage to still be mum, and a partner, and to work ? it's a great lifestyle," she added.

Nicodemou is in a relationship with businessman Adam Rigby and has a son from her previous marriage to chef Chrys Xipolitas.

Further speaking of her stint on the soap, the actress said: "Yeah, there are long hours, and you have your challenging days but overall, it's a really fun job, working with people you enjoy working with, and I get to travel, and go to great events like Telethon and meet amazing people."

In upcoming scenes, Nicodemou's character Leah will be at the centre of a dangerous storyline when Marilyn Chambers' (Emily Symons) secret daughter Heather (newcomer Sofia Nolan) targets her.

Leah realises how unhinged Heather truly is, but may end up paying a high price for protecting Marilyn from her daughter's manipulative schemes.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.45pm on Channel 5 and 6pm on 5STAR. First-look screenings air at 6.30pm on 5STAR and the show also streams on My5. In Australia, the show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 and streams on 7plus.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (30-09-2022)

----------

